# [Erfahrungsbericht] Samsung SyncMaster BX2250



## evolutionchaos (21. Dezember 2010)

​
*Inhaltsverzeichnis:*

- Einleitung
- Technische Details
- Lieferung
- Aufbau
- Design/Aussehen

- Praxis
- Fazit

*Einleitung*

Nachdem mein alter HP w2207 schon etwas in die Jahre gekommen ist, musste nun mal ein neuer Bildschirm her. Nach kurzer Suche fiel mir der Samsung SyncMaster BX2250 ins Auge. Die Auflösung, Format, LED-Technik und Design versprachen viel und ob sich dies auch bestätigte, erfahrt ihr im nachfolgenden Testbericht.

*Technische Details*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Lieferung*

Der SyncMaster BX2250 wird in einer 701 x 141 x 405 mm großen und 5kg schweren Verpackung geliefert. Der Bildschirm ist sehr gut in Styropor eingebettet und ist so gut vor Transportschäden geschützt. Amazon hat sogar eine weitere Umverpackung spendiert. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Herausnehmen des Bildschirms befindet sich noch der Standfuß, sowie Anschlusskabel und das Handbuch in der Verpackung. Unter den Kabeln befindet sich ein HDMI auf DVI, ein VGA und natürlich das Stromkabel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aufbau*

Der Bildschirm ist schnell aufgebaut. Den Standfuß einfach auf den Tisch stellen und den Monitor darauf stecken. Durch ein Klicken weiß man, dass der Bildschirm eingerastet ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Entgegen einiger Kundenbewertungen bei verschiedenen Händlern, ist der Bildschirm neigbar. Man muss dem Material einfach etwas Vertrauen schenken. Schließlich soll der Bildschirm sich ja nicht bei der kleinsten Erschütterung verstellen. Insgesamt macht die Konstruktion einen sehr stabilen Eindruck. Der Bildschirm ist stabil, wackelt nicht und die Kabel sitzen fest.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Design/Aussehen*

Das Design ist Samsung mal wieder hervorragend Gelungen. Vom verchromten Standfuß bis zur durchsichtigen Umrandung und den leichten Schwingungen scheint der Monitor aus einem Guss. Hier gibt es nichts zu Bemängeln. Seht einfach selbst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Fortsetzung siehe nächster Post ..._


----------



## evolutionchaos (21. Dezember 2010)

*Praxis*

Nach dem schnellen und unkomplizierten Aufbauen, kam der erste Probelauf. Es begann natürlich gleich die Suche nach Pixelfehlern. Doch glücklicherweise konnte ich keinen einzigen finden. Sehr schön.

Als der PC dann endlich seinen Bootvorgang beendet hatte und ich zum ersten Mal meinen Desktop betrachten durfte, war ich begeistert. Das Bild ist extrem scharf und die Farben kommen super rüber. Vorgänger war ein HP w2207 und dieser hatte meiner Meinung nach schon ein hervorragendes Bild. Doch der SyncMaster übertrifft dieses nochmal bei Weitem.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine ungleichmäßige Ausleuchtung, wie ebenfalls in einigen Kundenbewertungen beschrieben, konnte ich  auch nicht feststellen. Zwischen Rand und Mitte des Bildschirms sehe ich keinen großen Unterschied.

So macht sowohl das Spielen, Full-HD Filme schauen, als auch Surfen und sogar die ungeliebte Arbeit Spaß.

Grade dem Spielen kommen die sehr kurze Reaktionszeit von 2ms und die hohe Auflösung von 1920x1080 Pixeln natürlich zugute.

Das Menü ist leicht verständlich und über die „Touch-Tasten“ an der unteren rechten Ecke zu erreichen. Viel muss ich hierzu glaube ich auch nicht sagen. Einziger Kritikpunkt sind die etwas trägen „Tasten“. Manchmal muss man mehrmals drücken damit die gewünschte Aktion ausgeführt wird. Die Sprache kann in Deutsch geändert werden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Fazit*

Der Bildschirm war eine sehr gute Wahl. Durch die Full-HD Auflösung hat man eine Menge Platz auf seinem Desktop. Gepaart mit dem wirklich genialen Bild macht das Arbeiten mit diesem Gerät einen heiden Spaß. Ebenfalls positiv zu erwähnen ist natürlich der geringe Platzverbrauch und der sehr niedrige Stromverbrauch. Ich konnte im Verlauf des Tests über eine Woche keinerlei größere Mängel feststellen und bin restlos begeistert. Eine klare Kaufempfehlung.

Samsung SyncMaster BX2250 (22") bei Amazon.de
Samsung SyncMaster BX2350 (23") bei Amazon.de
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450 (24") bei Amazon.de

Ich freue mich über Feedback


----------



## hulkhardy1 (21. Dezember 2010)

Sehr schön, habe ja den großen Bruder BX2450 und kann deine Aussagen so bestätigen. Mir wäre noch lieb gewesen wenn du ein wenig auf die Einstellmöglichkeiten eingegangen wärst. Wie zum Beispiel MagicColor, MagicBright, MagicEco........usw. Weil da scheiden sich ein wenig die Geister, wie er am besten ein zu stellen ist.


----------



## evolutionchaos (21. Dezember 2010)

Bin auf die Einstellmöglichkeiten genau aus diesem Grund nicht wirklich eingegangen. Jeder hat da so seine vorlieben 

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## Own3r (21. Dezember 2010)

Sehr guter Test! 

LED Monitore sind schon was tolles


----------



## Semih91 (21. Dezember 2010)

Super Test vom kleinen Bruder 
Mal schauen, ob du auch einige für Samsung und LED begeistern konntest^^ 

Wir machen ja voll die Schleichwerbung


----------



## free-eagle (22. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich interessiere mich auch für genau diesen TFT. 
Mich würde interessieren, ob ein Geforce GT 8600 ausreichend wäre (Filme schaue ich nicht, vorwiegend surfen und vorallem WoW).
Was meint ihr ?

Gruß
Jürgen

PS: Bevor ich haue bekomm wg. Mehrfachposting: Ja, ich habe die gleiche Frage schon in einem anderen Thread gestellt, aber da ging es eben auch noch um viele andere Dinge, daher bitte ich um Nachsicht.


----------



## evolutionchaos (22. Dezember 2010)

Also surfen wird auf jeden Fall gehen. Bei WoW bin ich mir nicht sicher. 1920x1080 sind halt schon ne Nummer für die "kleine" Karte.

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Dezember 2010)

Wie viel VRam hat die den, da gabs zwei Versionen eine mit 512MB und eine mit 256MB, mit der letzteren kannst du es vergessen, bei der 512'er Karte könnte es noch gerade so gehen wird aber echt eng.


----------



## free-eagle (22. Dezember 2010)

Danke euch für eure Hilfe, habe irgendwo gelesen, dass bei genau meiner Hardware WOW auf Einstellungen "Gut" bei 1920*1080 laufen wird. Ausserdem scheint auch für WoW 16:9 perfekt zu sein. 16:10 wäre schon gestreckt.

Ich lass mir den Monitor nun zu Weihnachten schenken, er sieht einfach klasse aus und gefällt mir auch von den Daten.
Falls die GraKa doch zu klein ist, kauf ich mir eben noch ne günstige, die etwas besser ist, nach.

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## evolutionchaos (23. Dezember 2010)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem guten Stück und schöne Feiertage 

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## fluffy13 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe mittlerweile den 2. BX2250 innerhalb eines Monats hier und der macht auch schon wieder Mucken. Jedesmal habe ich Probleme nach einigen Tagen mit den Bedientasten. Sie reagieren einfach nicht mehr bzw. heute reagierte die Taste zum Anschalten, schaltete sich gleich wieder aus. Woran kann das liegen? Ich konnte den Monitor nur durch 1-2 minütiges halten der Taste angeschaltet lassen. Jetzt ist er an, reagiert aber garnicht mehr auf Tastendruck. Keine der Tasten geht. Hat irgendjemand ähnliche Probleme oder weiss jemand woran das liegen kann?
Ansonsten werde ich den Monitor wieder zurückschicken und diesmal Geld zurück fordern (und dabei war das das Amazon Schnäppchen zu 111.- Euro )

Vielen Dank


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi, jo da bist du wohl der Pechvogel des Jahres aber das Teil ist 100%tig kaputt also zurück mit dem Teil mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen, Sorry!


----------



## fluffy13 (29. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich habe mal den Netzstecker gezogen für ne Weile und nochmal ausprobiert. Nun geht wieder alles. Vllt. hat er sich nur aufgehängt? Komisch
Ich gebe ihm nochmal ne Chance


----------



## hulkhardy1 (29. Dezember 2010)

Naja wenn du meinst aber bei den nächsten Probs würd ich nicht mehr lange fackeln. Muss aber schon sagen das 111€ schon ein Schnäppchen sind, das ist der Monitor auf jedenfalls wert.


----------



## fluffy13 (29. Dezember 2010)

ja das waren diese Cybermonday Blitzangebote wo alle rumgemeckert haben dass sie nichts bekommen haben - Ich habs geschafft


----------



## Bond007 (5. Januar 2011)

Guten Abend Leute,
Schönen Bericht hast du da verfasst, ich habe auch bei AMazon bestellt und habe das gute Stück eben aufgebaut, klasse Teil!
_Jedoch habe ich ein Problem: In der beiliegenden Samsung Broschüre steht geschrieben, wie man ein optimales Bildergebnis erzielen kann (das mit dem HD 1920 x 1080 Pixel).
Ich bin also in der Systemsteuerung, Darstellung und Anpassung und gehe dann auf Anzeige, wo sich das besagte Fenster öffnet bei dem ich wie beschrieben die Farbtiefe auf 32bit verstelle und die Auflösung auf das Höchste drehe (1920 x 1080), wenn ich dies übernehme verschrumpft sich mein gesamtes Bild, ist zwar schärfer jedoch nur in der Mitte des Bildschrimes zusehen, links und rechts sehe ich schwarz._
Jetzt kann ich ja gar keine HD Sachen im WWW etc. gucken, oder wie darf ich das verstehen?
Habe eine Nvidea 9600 GT Grafikkarte.
Ich bin völlig überrascht, wie geil dein Desktop aussieht, bei mir ist das überhaupt nicht so, habe ein Beispielbild, das muss doch scharf sein ...


----------



## evolutionchaos (5. Januar 2011)

Also im CCC von ATI gibts nen Menüpunkt der sich Skalierung nennt. Den muss man auf 0 stellen. Dann Wird das Bild auf die volle Größe des Displays skaliert. Gibt es in der Nvidia Systemsteuerung sicher auch irgendwo.


----------



## Bond007 (5. Januar 2011)

Danke, aber ich habe es einfach nochmal versucht und plötzlich ging es, danach ist dann auch wieder so ein Auto-Setup erfolgt und bisher ist alles wieder gut, schön klares Bild.
Besonders MagicColor auf intelligent ist der absolute Hammer.
Es kommt mir alles schärfer, nur die Schrift ist irgendwie kleiner geworden^^


----------



## Ichnehmzweidoener (5. Januar 2011)

Wie sieht es bei dem Monitor mir der Farbveränderung aus, wenn man den Blickwinkel wechselt?


----------



## cinemile (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,

Ich überleg mir auch den Monitor zu kaufen.
Die Tiefe meines tisches beträgt 60cm, jetzt weiss ich nicht ob ich 22,23 oder doch 24" nehmen soll.
was meint ihr?

Ob 24" nicht zu gross sein wird?

bisher habe ich einen 20.1" lcd gehabt.


----------



## evolutionchaos (7. Januar 2011)

Also bei 60cm würden mir die 22" ausreichen. 24" könnte wirklich zu groß sein.

Was die Farbe beim Blickwinkel angeht. Gleich bleibt sie natürlich nicht. Doch im Vergleich zu meinem vorherigen Bildschirm fällt der Unterschied deutlich geringer aus.

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## 2fast4you (7. Januar 2011)

Ich habe auch einen Tisch mit der Tiefe von 60cm und vor mir steht der 24''er BX 2450 und ich bin zufrieden, alles übersichtlich und so...
Würde den 24''er kaufen!


----------



## cinemile (7. Januar 2011)

2fast4you schrieb:


> Ich habe auch einen Tisch mit der Tiefe von 60cm und vor mir steht der 24''er BX 2450 und ich bin zufrieden, alles übersichtlich und so...
> Würde den 24''er kaufen!


 
ok thx


----------



## clickmaster (7. März 2011)

Ich habe mir den Monitor jetzt auch gekauft und bemerke drei Probleme:

1. Der Standfuß rastet nicht ein, dadurch wackelt der Monitor wie ein Kuhschwanz. Ich habe ca. 10 Minuten gebraucht, um ihn halbwegs gerade zu bekommen.
2. Die Power-LED ist nur sichtbar, wenn ich von oben drauf schaue. Wenn ich direkt von vorne auf diesen Schlitz schaue, sehe ich sie nicht, da die LED zu tief verbaut ist. (Stört mich nicht, würde nur gerne wissen, ob das noch wer hat)
3. Das Panel schließt mit dem Plastikrahmen bündig ab, wodurch es zu unschönen Reflexionen kommt. (vor allem am oberen Rand).

Hat das noch jemand?


----------



## 00Speedy (8. März 2011)

zu 1. Ne also wie Kuhschwanz wackelt da nix bei mir. 

Nicht so Standfest wie meine alte Röhre, aber stört mich garnicht.

zu 2. Also direkt von vorne sehe ich auch nicht viel leuchten, aber du schaust ja auch mittig zum Monitor und nicht auf höhe des Samsung Logos oder? 

zu 3. Sehe da eigentlich keine unschönen Reflextionen^^

Also oben links und rechts spiegelt sich grad beim Browser etwas wieder aber da muss man schon genau hinschauen.


----------



## knappe04 (3. April 2011)

Interessiere mich auch für den BX2250.Laut den Berichten hier kann man nix falsch machen beim Kauf.
Nur ist jetzt im M.M. Prospekt folgendes Modell für 139 Euronen zu haben
Samsung SyncMaster BX2231 LED 54,6cm Widescreen LCD: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
Was meint Ihr welcher von den beiden wäre zu empfehlen.

Danke schon mal......


----------



## evolutionchaos (4. April 2011)

Kenne den BX2231 leider nicht. Hört sich zwar ziemlich ähnlich an, würde aber aufgrund meiner guten Erfahrungen zum BX2250 greifen 

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## knappe04 (6. April 2011)

Ich hab da ein gutes Angebot gefunden 
TFT-Monitore > 55 cm (21,5") > SAMSUNG > SAMSUNG SyncMaster BX2250 bei notebooksbilliger.de
oder hier 
http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...Master-BX2250-Schwarz-1920x1080-HDMI-VGA.html
Was haltet Ihr davon,sollte man zuschlagen?????


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. April 2011)

Ich mein ist ein guter Monitor aber ich persönlich würde mir heutzutage keinen mehr unter 24 Zoll kaufen, für 50€ mehr bekommst du schon den BX2450 oder ähnlich Modelle.


----------



## knappe04 (6. April 2011)

Den BX2450 hatte ich auch erst vorgezogen,nur ich hab wenig Platz da wird der 24 zöller 
nicht zur Geltung kommen.Kumpel hat 22" und ich muß sagen der ist schon riesig.
Deshalb hatte ich mich für den BX2250 entschieden.ich denke mal ist für meine Grafikkarte auch besser geeignet
Sapphire Ati Radeon HD 5770 Vapor-X Grafikkarte Lite: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. April 2011)

Da muss ich dich aber enttäuschen der BX2250 hat ebenfalls eine Full HD Auflösung also 1920+1080 und das dürfte für deine 5770 eine harter Brocken sein! Von daher ist es egal ob du den BX2250 oder BX2450 nimmst.


----------



## knappe04 (6. April 2011)

Also dann doch lieber den 24"
Meinst Du schon alleine wegen der Grafikkarte,hoffentlich packt die das auch ne neue Karte iss nicht drin


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. April 2011)

Wenn beide Monitore Full HD haben ist es egal ob 22 oder 24 Zoll. Wie schon gesagt Full HD ist für deine 5770 ein harter Brocken, da wirst du die Grafikeinstellungen wohl bei so manchen Spiel runter drehen müssen.


----------



## knappe04 (7. April 2011)

Ja okay das ich nicht Full HD zocken kann iss mir klar.
Mir ist nur noch nicht ganz bewußt ob der Unterschied zum 24" groß ist wegen der Darstellung.
Weil wenn nicht würde ich den 22" vorziehen schon alleine wegen den 50 euro und meinem kleinen PC Tisch 
62 cm breit und 53 cm tief..
Übrigens danke für Deine Hilfe


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. April 2011)

Also wenn das deine Argumente sind ist der BX2250 kein schlechter schon gar nicht für 150€. Zu nennen wäre da noch der LG und für 128€ bei Amazone eine Überlegung wert:LG E2240T-PN 54,6 cm widescreen TFT Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## knappe04 (7. April 2011)

Ist denn der LG die bessere Wahl nur weil er günstiger ist??
Gefällt mir auch,hatte mich aber schon mit dem BX2250 angefreundet.
Ich laß mir den eh zum Geburtstag schenken ,von daher sind die 150 euronen kein Problem.
Mein jetzigen habe ich seit 9 Jahren und wenn möglich soll der neue auch so lange halten.
Aber falls der LG technisch besser sein soll laß ich mich gerne umstimmen.

Sehe gerade das der Lg halt kein HDMI Anschluß hat.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (7. April 2011)

Ne der Samsung ist auf jedenfalls besser aber für die 128€ wäre der LG absolut in Ordnung und auch kein schlechter. Nimm den BX2250 besonders wenn du ihn nicht blechen musst, da wäre ja die Geldersparnis falsch angebracht.


----------



## knappe04 (7. April 2011)

Danke schön,das wollte ich hören


----------



## knappe04 (8. Mai 2011)

Melde mich nochmal zurück.
Ich hab mir jetzt doch den Bx2450 geholt und ich bin total begeistert der Monitor sieht sowas von geil aus .
Und was für ein klares Bild.Das macht richtig Spaß und ist eine wohltat für die Augen.
Vielen dank nochmal für die Tips,das Forum ist echt KLASSE


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2011)

Ja da kann ich dir nur zustimmen, hab ihn ja selber! Total Schlierenfrei und keinen Chorona Effekt. Der wird dir noch lange freude machen, weil einen Monitor hat man ja meistens über viele Jahre.


----------



## TheReal (8. Mai 2011)

Ich kann es echt nicht verstehen, ich habe den Monitor einmal umgetauscht wegen dem Corona Effekt und einmal wurde wegen Pixelfehlern das Panel getauscht. Diese Corona Effekte, die ich gesehen habe, waren immer genau die gleichen. Nur kann ich nich verstehen, dass jeder außer mir keine Corona Effekte etc. auf diesem Monitor sieht. Ich meine, ich wäre ja auch froh wenn ich diese Effekte nicht hätte, ich will das Teil ja nicht schlecht reden. Aber naja ich hab jetzt den 120Hrzer von BenQ und hab damit meinen Monitor gefunden.


----------



## knappe04 (8. Mai 2011)

Was ist denn bitte ein Corona Effekt,
nich das mir das auch noch bevor steht.
Ich hab ein sauberes klares Bild.Super geile Farben.
Hoffentlich bleibt das auch so...


----------



## TheReal (8. Mai 2011)

Halt eben so eine Aura, die die Objekte nach sich ziehen. Wenn man seitwärts geht, sieht man es besonders. Teilweiße finde ich das Bild auch unscharf. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin der einzige hier im Forum der das bei dem Monitor sieht, keine Ahnung warum. Hab jetzt 120Hz und bin glücklich.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (8. Mai 2011)

Der BenQ ist ja auch ein guter von daher hast ja deinen Frieden gefunden. Kann dir echt nicht sagen wo bei dir das Problem lag aber was solls.


----------



## Crymes (15. Mai 2011)

Wie sind denn die Samsung LED Monitore von der Helligkeit?
Bei Netbook Displays wird ja oft gemeckert....


----------



## hulkhardy1 (15. Mai 2011)

Also ich kann jetzt nur für den BX2450 LED sprechen und der ist extrem Hell so das man sogar etwas runter drehen muss weil so heftig ist mit der Helligkeit.


----------



## Crymes (15. Juli 2011)

Meint ihr, dass der Monitor für den Keller, den nur 1 Lampe ausleuchtet, geeignet ist, oder ist er zu hell?
Kann man ihn auch gut abdunkeln?
Ist er matt oder Spiegelnd?


----------



## deadmans_head (7. November 2011)

hallo allerseits, ich hab ein kleines problem mit meinem bx2250

wenn ich meine ps3 per hdmi kabel verbinde und den monitor mit meiner anlage funktionier alles einwandfrei
wenn ich meinen pc per hdmi kabel verbinde und der monitor immer noch an die anlage angesteckt ist kommt kein ton

dadurch, dass das gehäuse von meiner anlage so unhantlich ist passt der doppelstecker nicht rein, und jedes mal umstecken is ziemlich mühsam

also kann mir jemand sagen was ich am pc oder am monitor umstellen muss, damit der ton auch beim pc funktioniert? (details zu meinem system stehen im profil)

gruß, dm_h


----------



## iP Man (7. November 2011)

deine grafikkarte hat nen soundchip eingebaut also muss du in den sound einstellungen auf HDMI ändern


----------



## deadmans_head (7. November 2011)

super, danke, hat sich jetzt sogar automatisch eingestellt, als ich in die einstellungen gegangen bin, ich war mir zwar sicher, dass ich da schon mal geschaut hab, aber jetzt funktionierts und ich bin zufrieden^^


----------

